# Zeitgeist, Your Thoughts.



## BOOM WHOMP (Aug 9, 2009)

just saw zeitgeist and i was totally convinced. the whole religion thing was crazy and i was curious as to what you guys thought about the flick.


----------



## skiskate (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought it was pretty much a massive pile of shit compiled into a film.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 9, 2009)

skiskate said:


> I thought it was pretty much a massive pile of shit compiled into a film.


Tell us how you really feel 


I thought the religion part was brilliant. I did quite a bit of research after i saw it. It's pretty much right on as far as the ancient religions matching with Christianity. I was an athiest/agnostic before... so it didn't change my life or anything


----------



## londonfog (Aug 9, 2009)

Very eye opening..... Watched both parts ..... very very good.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 9, 2009)

londonfog said:


> Very eye opening..... Watched both parts ..... very very good.


There's 3 parts. Religion, 9/11, and the banking system.

Which one did you miss ?


----------



## skiskate (Aug 9, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> There's 3 parts. Religion, 9/11, and the banking system.
> 
> Which one did you miss ?


I will agree that the religion part is pretty good, however the 9/11 section was in my opinion retarded.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 9, 2009)

There is zeigist "The Movie" ... Then there is Zeigist " Addendum" go back and check that one too...... Very eye opening..


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 11, 2009)

If you enjoyed Zeitgeist I recommed Esoteric Agenda...much deeper down the rabbit hole.


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 11, 2009)

the movie scares the shit out of me. i don't want to believe.


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 14, 2009)

The movie is out right ignorant. It tried to make a mountain out of a bunch of mole hills. I dont give a shit about anything they have to say. Thier opinions are shit and the movie is pretty much for entertainment purposes.


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

Too conspiracy-nuttish for me.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 15, 2009)

hater hurter said:


> the movie scares the shit out of me. i don't want to believe.


ignorance is bliss, as they say


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 15, 2009)

I want the government and the builderburgs and the trilateral commision to have global domination so we can all guess who the anti-christ is going to be, ruling over the world until jesus comes in his suit of armor to slay the 13 headed beast and to kill all scorpion men and zombies that try to battle god and jesus. And all this shits happenin in meggido isreal. Thats where the big party is. So the faster we can get this new world order moving the faster we will be raptured into heaven and live with god. just think f it like that.


----------



## Keenly (Aug 15, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I want the government and the builderburgs and the trilateral commision to have global domination so we can all guess who the anti-christ is going to be, ruling over the world until jesus comes in his suit of armor to slay the 13 headed beast and to kill all scorpion men and zombies that try to battle god and jesus. And all this shits happenin in meggido isreal. Thats where the big party is. So the faster we can get this new world order moving the faster we will be raptured into heaven and live with god. just think f it like that.


your fucking crazy


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 17, 2009)

I watched this like 6-12 months ago, freaked me out at first, I thought a good ole' fashioned riot was in place, but let time do it's thing and you figure out you don't really know and don't really give a shit. These people haven't stopped me from doing what I want, one ting that does worry me is that theory of micro-chipping everyone, i still enjoy my mystique.  dude


----------



## Keenly (Aug 17, 2009)

Justcallmedude said:


> I watched this like 6-12 months ago, freaked me out at first, I thought a good ole' fashioned riot was in place, but let time do it's thing and you figure out you don't really know and don't really give a shit. These people haven't stopped me from doing what I want, one ting that does worry me is that theory of micro-chipping everyone, i still enjoy my mystique.  dude


well its not so much a theory as it is a possibility

did you know, an arab company in germany applied for a patent a little while ago


the patent was for an RFID chip that goes into the body, and the damn thing has cyanide in it

basically they can turn you off whenever they want


thats not theory thats real life =/


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I saw some lady on Good Morning America who was the "first" lady to microchip her daughter (I do not know about the cyanide though.) What a nut, there was a big sell on it how these microchips are the best thing since the child harness, lol. What a bunch of bullshit, they are seriously going to try and sell this shit to people and they will most likely eat it up, I mean why would your government lie to you, right?


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi guys i have been studying this whole NWO thing for a while now, I have watched both Zietgiest 1 and 2. I taught they were great documentaries and definitly a great place to start looking into these conspiracy realities, because that is what they are "Realities". There has been a seceret agenda goin on along time now, controling society true money, education, goverments, religion. It is easy to see this just take a look at who is head of all these international co-operations, these are the same people who fund wars, exploite humanity, and have been doing it for years. These families are all part of seceret societies.

Can anybody here truly say that they are there own person, and have never been influenced by the tv, or been brainwashed by rolemodels designed for you to live up to. Most people are detached from who we truely are by society. We have replaced spirituality and nature with a materialistic life, there is a standard set for us all live up to. 
There main goal is to implement the NWO by 21-12-2012. Why are they trying to implement NWO on this date. They are trying to stop something from happening. The great awakening. If you look into it no matter what anybody thinks on this date there is goin to be a change in the magnetic field of the earth, this magnetic field has been keeping human conciousness in place, kinda like a learning curve for humanity. It is goin to be the next step in our evelution, spiritual evelution. This is predicted by lots of ancient cultures, myans, and is even in the bible, "the ascension". When you look at the facts they are all there. Check it out for yourself. 
There plan is a reduction of the world population by 93% if you dont believe me just google codex alimantarius http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5266884912495233634, there is a video that comes up with a women speaking about the Codex Alimantarius plan just watch it the facts are there.
Anyway i found Zietgiest great but i find that it leaves out so many truths i think that it is put out by these elites to distract us from the real truths. If you look at what the Zietgiest movement is about, it is not that different from the New World Order. It doesnt mention anything about spirituality and about the great "Awakening" it doesnt mention anything about codex alimantarius. Here are a list of Documentaries that have so much more truth.

Estoric Agenda and second movie Kymatica ( these make the most sense)

The big picture: An expose of New World Order.

Alex Jones End Game.

David Icke at oxford university

What the fuck do we know (this isnt realy about NWO but more about the physics of the world we live in.

I hope by this information i have woken at least some people up, But i have realised that this is not a physical battle but more of a battle for your mind. Its time to start thinking for yourself and make this world a better place for everyone and everything, Its time to stop hating oneanother and come together as one, because that is what we are is one concience experiencing itself subjectively. We are the planet, the cells of the planet and we must keep it alive.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

It's for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 18, 2009)

you zietgiesters are just an entirely different kind of sheep, but your still sheep. just sheep with




tin foil hats.

anybody with a library card or an internet connection can figure out that religion shit....and the rest is just plain HooDoo


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Boogedy boogedy .... BOO!!


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 18, 2009)

I sense that this thread has run it's course & will now become nothing more than a debate thread. Some people will agree...some will disagree...simple.


----------



## doobnVA (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never seen any of the zeitgeist films. It's going to be a hot one today, so maybe I'll curl up by the a/c vent and watch some videos this afternoon.


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 18, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> ignorance is bliss, as they say


well, if it is true, then we're just kind of fucked so yeah.


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> you zietgiesters are just an entirely different kind of sheep, but your still sheep. just sheep with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you are just a sheep of another color. you are a " i refuse to believe sheep". it's ridiculous to call anyone a sheep cause everyone in the world conforms in one way or another.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 18, 2009)

GratefulDance said:


> Too conspiracy-nuttish for me.


You mean your just too ignorant to believe someone outside the mainstream media. If you actually research it you will see for yourself. Just watch this http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5266884912495233634.
I once taught it was only for crazy people aswell. I was never into conspiracies, i laughed at people before when they talked about this stuff. But i can tell you im definitly not crazy. 



CrackerJax said:


> It's for entertainment purposes only.


Its easy to say that its for entertainment purposes but have you actually done any research on what these conspiracy theorists say before you totaly right it off as entertainment. Most of these guys dont make money off it they all put the documentaries up on there website that is free for anybody to watch.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 18, 2009)

.[/QUOTE]


pppp1984 said:


> But i can tell you im definitly not crazy.


ah, the famous cry of desperation from the mentally ill. 

.[/QUOTE]
Its easy to say that its for entertainment purposes but have you actually done any research on what these conspiracy theorists say before you totaly right it off as entertainment. Most of these guys dont make money off it they all put the documentaries up on there website that is free for anybody to watch.[/QUOTE]

uhh, CJ is probably one of the most weel-read members we have here at RIU.

and most things that are free are free because noone will pay for them.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> .
> 
> ah, the famous cry of desperation from the mentally ill.
> 
> ...


I dont mean insult anybody and im sure he is a very well read member on certain topics but not on this one. There is all kinds of people speaking out, Congress man Ron Paul, National Association of Nutrition, Professionals.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5266884912495233634
There are thousands of facts and proof if your just willing too look. 

How can you and CJ explain flourinated water because you are more than likely drinking it everyday. Sodium Flouride is a drug use to stop people thinking, it is the number 1 ingredient in Prozac an anti-depressent drug, it numbs your mind to stop you thinking "fact" and it was first used in consentration camps to keep prisioners under control. 

So if Sodium Flouride is put into your water systems for you to consume this means you are been drugged without your knollege. IT IS ILLEGAL FOR A GOVERMENT TO PRESCRIBE THE POPULATION WITH ANY KIND OF DRUG.

So how can you explain why your goverment drugs you with the same ingredient as prozac.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Aug 18, 2009)

whoa! all is well people, we are just a ball floating in space when you really think about it so who cares if anyone is right. Be well while we are still spinning and good luck to you all.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 18, 2009)

BOOM WHOMP said:


> whoa! all is well people, we are just a ball floating in space when you really think about it so who cares if anyone is right. Be well while we are still spinning and good luck to you all.


BOOM's right... we're all gona end up dying like a bitch some day 

so FUCK it


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

THIS JUST IN!!!! (beep da beep beep doop)


Flourinated water PROVES 9/11 Conspiracy!!! 

The republic is SAVED!!! 


I have looked into it zeitgeist,9/11), and find it callous, and represents the worst sort of cynicism.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> THIS JUST IN!!!! (beep da beep beep doop)
> 
> 
> Flourinated water PROVES 9/11 Conspiracy!!!
> ...


I never said proves 9/11 it just shows that there is other reasons but 9/11 to prove that the NWO is being orcastrated behind the curtins and this is happening by dumbing the population down.

And as I already said zeitgiest is created to distract you, and hide the real truths. Watch Estoric Agenda and Kymatica they are better documentaries.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 18, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> And as I already said zeitgiest is created to distract you, and hide the real truths. Watch Estoric Agenda and Kymatica they are better documentaries.


 
is that a conspiracy theory about a conspiracy theory?!?

when i got up i knew it was gonna be a good day, but i didnt know it would be THIS good.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Heh, I don't want to open this can of worms....

Let's just nip this in the bud (<---bud) as far as the money schemes and such. 

The country is in massive debt, that's no lie. However, we are much too far down the road to change course now. The FED is what it is and cannot be replaced unless we all want to become an instant Banana Republic. 

So while all that stuff is fun to watch and can be entertaining, it's just not a realistic possibility to change monetary systems until we clean up our books first. Show me the Politician willing to tackle that problem and I will show you someone who is UNELECTABLE.... 

Hey, it's all good here... I'm having a ball.


----------



## Operation 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I want the government and the builderburgs and the trilateral commision to have global domination so we can all guess who the anti-christ is going to be, ruling over the world until jesus comes in his suit of armor to slay the 13 headed beast and to kill all scorpion men and zombies that try to battle god and jesus. And all this shits happenin in meggido isreal. Thats where the big party is. So the faster we can get this new world order moving the faster we will be raptured into heaven and live with god. just think f it like that.


The anti Christ is Prince William. Check it out, he's Horus, Princess Diana was Isis and Prince Charles is Osiris.

The 13 headed beast represents the thirteen bloodlines.

The word Armageddon is derived from Har Megiddo, a hill in Israel. Where armies are supposed to amass.

I guess you are ready for it. I am, but I believe there are other avenues we can take to let people see the errors of their ways.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of big egos on this thread...can anyone actually say they know anything really?


----------



## masterd (Aug 23, 2009)

for a bunch of potheads, theres some narrow minded people around, zeitgeist has many good points, if you just invetigate some of the shit ull find good answers, and you are righ, none of us really know anything, weve all got no idea because were not the ones doing the shit


----------



## masterd (Aug 23, 2009)

ad just beacause ur respected in RIU for ur advice on weed, doesnt mean u know anything about how the world really works, and im not saying i do.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 23, 2009)

I concur...I'm starting to realize as the world turns that humanity may know a few things, but our understanding of things is terrible at best.


----------



## masterd (Aug 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Heh, I don't want to open this can of worms....
> 
> Let's just nip this in the bud (<---bud) as far as the money schemes and such.
> 
> ...


 
the only way the monetary system will change is when it fails, it eventually will, its set up to do so...... in time


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 23, 2009)

Bingo... we have a winner!!!  Yes indeed. What has everyone so crazy is that Obama is accelerating the time tables of the fall. Those in the know are aware of the end result, but like death, no one wants it to knock on their door. Better to postpone....then all the Zeitgeists will get their wishes. Oh how they will rue that day.....except it won't go away....


----------



## nuera59 (Aug 23, 2009)

were all gonna die...... aaahhhhhhhgg
fart


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Bingo... we have a winner!!!  Yes indeed. What has everyone so crazy is that Obama is accelerating the time tables of the fall. Those in the know are aware of the end result, but like death, no one wants it to knock on their door. Better to postpone....then all the Zeitgeists will get their wishes. Oh how they will rue that day.....except it won't go away....


 if Iran doesnt finish the world first...lol!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 23, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> if Iran doesnt finish the world first...lol!


I think an Israel attack is near 90% positive at this point. We'll see what the response is after that. It's no joke by the way, but laugh all you want to.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 23, 2009)

just keep on beating that drum...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 23, 2009)

Just keep ignoring it.... but it isn't going away.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just keep ignoring it.... but it isn't going away.


 Just say you are right, what good does worrying about it do?


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 23, 2009)

start gathering bullets and veina sausages just in case some shit goes down. I kid, but ser_iously Martial law is scary._


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 23, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Just say you are right, what good does worrying about it do?


Who's worrying? I am merely INFORMING ppl of the realities of world politics. Being informed is power however. 

When you see the correct way to go, you should tell others.....it is up to them to make the course correction, not I. 

If all you want to post about is PollyAnna stuff, then go ahead....I seek a higher plane, where agreement is nice, but not the goal. The truth of matters is the goal. This is where the deniers get uncomfortable.


----------



## masterd (Aug 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Who's worrying? I am merely INFORMING ppl of the realities of world politics. Being informed is power however.
> 
> When you see the correct way to go, you should tell others.....it is up to them to make the course correction, not I.
> 
> If all you want to post about is PollyAnna stuff, then go ahead....I seek a higher plane, where agreement is nice, but not the goal. The truth of matters is the goal. This is where the deniers get uncomfortable.


 
exactly, you cant force opinions and theres no need, if people dont even want to consider what other people have to say, let them lie in ignorance, all you can do is show people the door, they have to realise that the door is just a figment of your imagination and you already know the answers through it, but its easier to deny it then accept the world is not as loving and caring and that our leaders are just really good manipultors and they can make you believe whatever the fuck they want... "it was a terrorist attack, no it was an act of the american government" both still bring fear, they can give u 2 oppisite choices that still result in the same thing, fear..... people are just great arnt they


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh please.... I am far from ignorant and who is to say that you are right CJ? You DONT know everything and it would be remiss of anyone with an iota of intelligence to believe that of themselves. Everything is black and white with you isnt it, have you heard of grey??? Who are you to inform anyone, you are just a name on a screen with an opinion, like all of us, that you wish to insist everyone takes as fact. Have you ever been wrong in your life, or made a bad decision? I believe you have. You interpret information in a way that backs up whichever argument you are pursuing at the time, rather than looking at it objectively. You use wide sweeping statements like 'Socialism' and 'right winged' etc. Ism's are not clearly definable and in many ways are still generalisations to pigeonhole the majority of people with certain views. You are obviously an intelligent person and well read, but that doesnt mean that everyone you disagree with isnt just as intelligent and well read. If everyone had the same opinions then a boring world it would be, agree? For the record I dont believe that Israel will be nuking anybody soon...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

Woo you have been one of those malcontents that was saying Iran wasn't even building nukes, so step aside.


----------



## masterd (Aug 24, 2009)

lol, you guys make me laugh, not you cracker jack( even though ive had a go at everyone in this thread(even you)( not because i stirr shit, but because everyone is so full of fear and pride)) that they cant just listen to what everyone is saying, you have to contest it, guess what guys, everyone has a valid point, and one person who shows this is cracker jack, even though i dissed him earlier he still can back me up later on in a convo in something he really believes, the only thing i can say about this thread is.... that anyone.... even you CT haters you clicked on this link, you still have the un sure feeling, just investigate for yourselves, have a fucking look around you at what goes on, even just for one second, if it doesnt help your mind, it will sure as fuck fix your spirit, dont for one second even fully believe what any one says in this thread, for god sake start using up that organ in the top of your fucking head, make ur own god dam conculsions, and when u do, dont put other people down because you came to a different answer then they did, listen take it all into consideration, and just think.... for once in ur life...... really think.... dont just use your mind, use everything around you and just think..... please.......


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Woo you have been one of those malcontents that was saying Iran wasn't even building nukes, so step aside.


 exactly why they wont be nuking anyone...


----------



## masterd (Aug 24, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> exactly why they wont be nuking anyone...


 
why would anyone build nukes when the US is overly willing to sell them to any country with a almost acceptable offer?


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, you are certainly in the minority Woo...... Europe thinks they are building them. The USA & Canada think they are building them. Iran SAYS they are building them. Israel says they are building them. 

President: so do we take out Iran?
General: we can't

President: huh? why not?
General: there's still this one guy who doesn't believe they have nukes.

President: Okay, stand down.



Masterd..... the uS doesn't sell nukes to the highest bidder....


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 24, 2009)

I dont think I have said they arent trying to gain nukes, have I (genuinely cant remember, scratches head) What I have said is they arent going to just use them to blow up Israel when they will hold far more sway just by having the threat.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sure that certain people in all countries think a lot of things about Iran. US spies said in 2007 that they had found plenty of evidence to the contrary though. The NIE does not believe that Iran will have the necessary elements to produce a weapon until at least 2015, and thats if they had continued the program that was halted in 2005. As things stand at the moment it would more likely be 2020


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I dont think I have said they arent trying to gain nukes, have I (genuinely cant remember, scratches head) What I have said is they arent going to just use them to blow up Israel when they will hold far more sway just by having the threat.


So we shouldn't take them at their own word (Iran)? Whose should we take? Yours?


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 24, 2009)

Iranians (the extremists) say all sorts of shit to provoke fear and loathing...do you believe everything that you are told? Bush and Blair told us Iraq had WMD's, I didnt believe them, did you? Black and white...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

They have their finger on the button..... so someone else is in charge over there? Keep backtracking....


----------



## masterd (Aug 24, 2009)

no the your right CJ they dont sell them to the highest bidder, they give them to who ever they want


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

You mean like North Korea, Iran, China and Pakistan?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 24, 2009)

Im actually right in the middle of watching it for probably the 5th time, It definatly opened up my mind to think for myself and question authority.

I love the bit where its like "God gave you 10 rules, and you MUST follow them. And if you dont you will spend eternity burning in hell. But he Loves you" something like that, but yeah that shit cracks me up, cause its so true!


----------



## masterd (Aug 24, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Im actually right in the middle of watching it for probably the 5th time, It definatly opened up my mind to think for myself and question authority.
> 
> I love the bit where its like "God gave you 10 rules, and you MUST follow them. And if you dont you will spend eternity burning in hell. But he Loves you" something like that, but yeah that shit cracks me up, cause its so true!


 
yeah man thats bill hicks RIP hes one man who says it like he sees it, and yeah CJ, exactly


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

All of those countries stole the technology and/or bought it from the Russians. We don't own the patent on nukes..... no sales to these countries was ever made.


----------



## masterd (Aug 24, 2009)

lol, come on man, do you really believe that, you think they care about patents? by the way im not a yank, thats why i really look down on what the US government has done for a long time, and also the power pushers 2, dont get me wrong alot of other countrys are CUNTrys but the US just loves making an example of it


EDIT: and yeah the russians do play a big part in the game of NW, but like everything else in this world, you wont find out the truth untill theres no need for the lies anymore


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm using the word patent loosely here..... it's true...all of those countries came about their nukes illegally and against international law. Nothing was done about it.....which brings us back to the world police....


----------



## masterd (Aug 24, 2009)

lol, "crisis will precipitate change, and a new world governing body will be at the forefront of this change" yeah u can get up all countrys all the illegal shit that goes on all the time, i mean george bush invaded a country with absolutely no reason, thats a pretty big no no, and i know i know, having god damed nukes is pretty bad, but just dont believe for one second that the US doesnt hand those fukin things out when they want to, they know how to stir shit and love it, they always supply munitions to both sides, "ah shucks, they just love a good war" fuel the fire!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

The USA does not hand out nukes..... period.


----------



## masterd (Aug 25, 2009)

so your saying the the US government never gave iraq any nukes atall..... come on man, dont be ignorant, fuck after iraq and the US did theyre bullshit in iran sadam even gave em back, but anyway dude, who really fuckin cares...lol i know i dont, i got better things to do, like grow some nice plants


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

Yah, I'm saying the USA hasn't handed out any nukes....

Help fight the war on drugs..... grow weed.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 25, 2009)

masterd said:


> yeah man thats bill hicks RIP hes one man who says it like he sees it


Uh, you meant to say George Carlin, right?


----------



## PurpleHemptress (Sep 1, 2009)

*The first part is worthwhile.*


----------



## masterd (Sep 1, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Uh, you meant to say George Carlin, right?


 
lmao, i cant believe i got them mixed up, must have been smashed as


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 3, 2009)

masterd said:


> lmao, i cant believe i got them mixed up, must have been smashed as




[youtube]RNy6ziOyxoA[/youtube]


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I am in the no nukes handed out part of the room too. We don't need to sell them.

But at the same time, Iran doesn't have them either. And everyone talks about a nuclear program, but never talk about it being a nuclear power plant that they are trying to build and being told they cannot by us in the west. We meddle too much, we expect people to not have the very things that we ourselves get all in an uproar about when we talk about new green energies.

As far as this movie goes I will have to find time to watch it. But let me see if I can guess it before:

Scary dark music, people talking in whispers every so often like they are about to be caught. Running camera shots (ala cops). And a lot of video clips taken completely out of context. Mix in some internet articles (the dates on them can be completely out of timeline they are suggesting), and some 'expert' commentary from different well educated conspiracy theorists that weave this whole tale together.



So how did I do?


----------



## hitch420 (Sep 3, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Tell us how you really feel
> 
> 
> I thought the religion part was brilliant. I did quite a bit of research after i saw it. It's pretty much right on as far as the ancient religions matching with Christianity. I was an athiest/agnostic before... so it didn't change my life or anything


your fooled lol. The Zeitgeist once fooled me to untill you go to proper sources like the king james bible and you relise he can,t evan get the story of jesus right let alone the fucking rest haha hes close but no cigar.

But if you wish to see all your sources on the internet try this one 

http://www.alwaysbeready.com/index.php?Itemid=107&id=124&option=com_content&task=view

If you see somthing you disagree with and you want to be sure there lying actually check each claim properly and look at original sources


----------



## masterd (Sep 3, 2009)

king james bible, lmao.....yes, because a bible that has been translated a million times and has practically nothing to do with what actually happened tells the truth, religion is bullshit, just stick with the spirit


----------



## hitch420 (Sep 4, 2009)

masterd said:


> king james bible, lmao.....yes, because a bible that has been translated a million times and has practically nothing to do with what actually happened tells the truth, religion is bullshit, just stick with the spirit


I am most definatly not religous lol I agree religon is bullshit, 
And just checking do you mean the holy spirit?


----------



## masterd (Sep 5, 2009)

lol, na i mean spirit as in gin, vodka, whiskey..... u know....


na i mean as in the spirit in us and around us, and the spirit of the earth, the "holy spirit" is the catholic god.


----------



## hitch420 (Sep 6, 2009)

masterd said:


> lol, na i mean spirit as in gin, vodka, whiskey..... u know....
> 
> 
> na i mean as in the spirit in us and around us, and the spirit of the earth, the "holy spirit" is the catholic god.


Nah the catholics "holy spirit" is a little bit of smoke that puffs out of some man made object.
The real holy spirit is what i discovered today at church(my first vist since being forced to go as a young child). It felt like all the mdma/ecstacy in the world pumping through my veins. The only difference was i werent gurning(but my eyes were and my hands couldnt move from the strange position they were in) and not chatting bare shit to everyone telling them how im in love with them etc etc


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol the whole idea of sheep is going to be invalid soon. Very soon, with the population rising, it will be very hard to find someone who doesn't completely agree with all of your opinions. Soo, you will always be a sheep, no matter what. I prefer the word peon 

Not to mention most that you are and think was and is being created by one large consciousness (If you had been born in a white room with pills as supplemental food, would you be the same you are now? No..So all that you learned and are learning came from other humans and experience in society)


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 10, 2009)

hitch420 said:


> Nah the catholics "holy spirit" is a little bit of smoke that puffs out of some man made object.
> The real holy spirit is what i discovered today at church(my first vist since being forced to go as a young child). It felt like all the mdma/ecstacy in the world pumping through my veins. The only difference was i werent gurning(but my eyes were and my hands couldnt move from the strange position they were in) and not chatting bare shit to everyone telling them how im in love with them etc etc


Your smoke out of a man made object. There. Now how do you feel.


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 10, 2009)

Lmao at the catholic holy spirit explanation...omg man...


----------



## JohnnyDaManiac (Sep 11, 2009)

I really don't want to get in the middle of this. I understand that you have different opinions and you are trying to get people to see things your way anyways about the movie. I have seen both zeitgeists and even if you don't believe the religious part or the 9/11 part you can't deny the part describing how the fractional reserve banking system works. Also if you believe the part about sending agents to Iraq to try to get them into debt so that we can control them then I think it is important to point out that the things that we did to those countries are happening to us. Our dollar is becoming useless and soon enough other countries will be buying up our resources people are going to start waking up and realizing that our government isn't there to protect us. It is mearly a mask so we don't have to face that our politicians answer to the dollar just like the rest of us and their power goes to whoever buys it. I am not saying these movies are the absolute truth and there are many things in them that are just here say, but they do bring up some valid points and are very entertaining even if you don't believe them. Also if you are interested in 9/11 then watch Loose Change, once again not the absolute truth but it does have a few good clips of people asking the creators of the 9/11 commission for answers and getting ignored.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 11, 2009)

JohnnyDaManiac said:


> Also if you are interested in 9/11 then watch Loose Change, once again not the absolute truth but it does have a few good clips of people asking the creators of the 9/11 commission for answers and getting ignored.


I think loose change final cut is the best one. However, good post... basically comes down to don't believe everything you're told...


----------



## greenmama (Sep 11, 2009)

With all this discussion on zeitgeist and religion and politics ( and I enjoyed zeitgeist by the way)  Check out the doc "Blue Gold" Its an amazing documentary. You can find this online for free, just type in blue gold on google video. It about our water and government controlling the planet. Crazy stuff, but opens your eyes.


----------

